# Where are the teeter totters?



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Put this down as one of those things that I didn't even know is missing until I start looking for them ...

But there are no teeter totters in any of the playgrounds in my city! I must have been to at least ten of them and have yet to see one. Is it because all the stupid kids keep falling off and hurting themselves?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Probably because of injuries, but not necessarily because they were falling OFF. If you watch a dog that's just starting on agility (and doesn't know how to balance well yet), they land pretty hard. I imagine that little kids slam their backs pretty darn hard on those.

Probably why all of us above a certain age have back issues?


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes it is !!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It was a rite of passage getting injured on the teeter. I remember those scary free falls well!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Or how about the splinters in your butt from the wooden ones that hadn't been maintained? That's a memory that is ingrained in my mind. Aunts holding me down, Grama with a needle that looked like a railroad spike....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was very lightweight and flunked teetertottering in kindergarten.
I was dumped more than several times, kids couldn't go up when I was their "partner". Not my favorite piece of playground equipment! I'll take the tetherball anyday.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I got my teeth knocked out when I was 5 by some dopey kid who decided to get off when I was up in the air. Handle meets face...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Gone the way of 1 lawsuit too many








but first they downsized them so low that removing them didn't take away much fun ...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7I got my teeth knocked out when I was 5 by some dopey kid who decided to get off when I was up in the air. Handle meets face...


I remember that's what we used to do to each other!! Get the other kid up in the air and then threaten to get up and walk away from our end of the teeter. Kids are such a-holes.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinI remember that's what we used to do to each other!! Get the other kid up in the air and then threaten to get up and walk away from our end of the teeter. Kids are such a-holes.


haha my own brother did that to me! jerk


----------

